# Coyote any one?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Crock pot coyote*

Coyote Recipe
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours

*Cajun coyote*

INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 

*Coyote soup*

Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potatoes, chopped

Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender. Serve with hot biscuits or corn bread.


My brother told me that my squirrel gumbo works well with coyote instead of squirrel if any one would like to try it.

*NO YUKING AND GAGING*
Over half the world eats dog and finds it very tasty meat. I would rather eat coyote than Possums. 

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I am gagging.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

To each his own. That leaves me all your share of possums, and you get my share of coyote... I'm good with that trade. :whistlin:


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

We don't got no opossums! I will stick with moose and elk. You can have all my coyote carcasses if'n I can keep the fur...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Ewww, Ewww, Ewww! I need to go barf!!! :yuck:


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

There's just some things I will not eat. You just found one. lol


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Never said I wouldn't eat coyote, just WAY down the list, with cat and skunk and rat.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

I am yucking and gagging with Dale on this I will stick with Deer, Elk and Bison and maybe moose.

I love our dogs too much to ever get my head around eating, Yote, wolf or fox.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll stick with venison and muskrat....


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Push come to shove, meat is meat. Deer, elk, bison will be thinned so fast.. Bear may take longer, but it can happen. Hogs will get scarce eventually. Small game will be mainstay. I will enjoy coyote, bobcat, ****, possum, beaver, muskrat, nutria etc. while y'all compete for the other stuff. Same with fish. Carp, buffalo, sucker, gar... Food beats wishing...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

arcticow said:


> Push come to shove, meat is meat. Deer, elk, bison will be thinned so fast.. Bear may take longer, but it can happen. Hogs will get scarce eventually. Small game will be mainstay. I will enjoy coyote, bobcat, ****, possum, beaver, muskrat, nutria etc. while y'all compete for the other stuff. Same with fish. Carp, buffalo, sucker, gar... Food beats wishing...


Where there are lots of people, sure game will be used up fast. But think about areas where there are more moose than people. More elk than moose AND people, and more deer than moose and elk AND people. 

I'll be eating moose, elk, deer, bear, walleye, burbot, grouse, pike, pheasant, ducks, geese, horse, sheep, cows, pigs, chickens, porcupines, perch, whitefish, and so on up here in near seclusion. You can have yer coyotes whilst the hordes fight over skunks and possum.

eep:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

arcticow said:


> Push come to shove, meat is meat. Deer, elk, bison will be thinned so fast.. Bear may take longer, but it can happen. Hogs will get scarce eventually. Small game will be mainstay. I will enjoy coyote, bobcat, ****, possum, beaver, muskrat, nutria etc. while y'all compete for the other stuff. Same with fish. Carp, buffalo, sucker, gar... Food beats wishing...


I will become a vegetarian.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

You left out a crucial instruction in both your recipes: "Dump it in the compost bin and eat the pot instead."

:trollface


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have eaten about every kind of meat, several of them is spiced up heavy to cover up true taste of the meat, Coyotes and Fox are two of these meats. I like Dog much better, Possum has this beat.

I had an old Wild Ram I killed, I thought the meat might be ok. I first tasted it and thought it was ok, more I chewed, the more strong Sheep taste it had. On other hand I killed Old Wild Boars I didn't think would be worth eating and found them very good.

big rockpile


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Coyote tastes a lot like veal. It has a rather mild flavor but very stringy. It's good for meat loaf


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

During the Siege of Leningrad, the first animals to disappear were the horses. Next were the dogs followed close behind by the cats. Eventually the rats and mice also were gone. All depends upon how hungry a person is.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it is all in a persons mind. We check the teeth and feet pads to make sure to get young ones even for the crock pot, rather than the old stringy ones.
I also did think I would care to eat it till after I tried it and found it tasted great.

 Al


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I've eaten deep fried rat on a stick, so if someone made it for me; I'd try coyote.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Coyote and Fox have such a smell when cleaning I think is my main problem. If I clean a Fox every thing I eat for a week after cleaning one taste just like Fox 

big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Where there are lots of people, sure game will be used up fast. But think about areas where there are more moose than people. More elk than moose AND people, and more deer than moose and elk AND people.
> 
> I'll be eating moose, elk, deer, bear, walleye, burbot, grouse, pike, pheasant, ducks, geese, horse, sheep, cows, pigs, chickens, porcupines, perch, whitefish, and so on up here in near seclusion. You can have yer coyotes whilst the hordes fight over skunks and possum.
> 
> eep:


Rub it in, Dale! If things get scarce or bad enough, I remember how to winter in the North Woods ...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Coyote and Fox have such a smell when cleaning I think is my main problem. If I clean a Fox every thing I eat for a week after cleaning one taste just like Fox
> 
> big rockpile


The few foxes which I dealt with caused the same feeling with me. Thought that the last hide was totally raunchy but buyer gave top dollar. At same time, does your dog smell raunchy? What's under the skin isn't much worse than what the rest of the critter might be like. Looking back, probably the Black & Tan hound would have made the worse pot fare as he never smelled sweet!

Martin


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Had a conversation today, (actually this comes up a lot), which goes basically like this: 

Friend: "If anything bad happens, can we come live with you? You are the only person we know who can survive with so little, and thrive with a pair of pliers and a stick and a nail and a rope."

Dale: "I guess so, but the Smith family, my three sisters and their 10 kids, and the Jones family, My in laws, and the 37 church families, and my 14 cousins, and everyone we sell eggs to, and everyone we sell lamb to; They all have invited themselves over, and plan to move in with me on my farm, so I am not sure where you will sleep."

Funny, but I do worry about it in all seriousness. I have my own family to tend to if TSHTF. I fear a bunch of "friendly" sponges when the time comes. My only hope is those who come, put in some time to actually help, rather than look at me like expectant puppy dogs when the moose meat is running low...


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

farmerDale said:


> Had a conversation today, (actually this comes up a lot), which goes basically like this:
> 
> Friend: "If anything bad happens, can we come live with you? You are the only person we know who can survive with so little, and thrive with a pair of pliers and a stick and a nail and a rope."
> 
> ...


Lol! I get this too and I don't even consider myself self sufficient?!?! I just respond "ok, sure. We know what I will contribute. What knowledge or skills will you be bringing to the table? Are you a medical professional? Do you hunt? Mechanical abilities? Oh! You're an accountant/ write software/ govt. employee.... Hmmm. You might wanna work on that."


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There are 3 important criteria in life to determine the future. Only 2 are needed. One should know where one has been, where one is, and where one is going. I got to where I am because my ancestors took advantage of whatever the land offered them for sustenance. I'm where I am because they taught me that **** and possum were good fare and that we could really survive a long winter on a steady diet of rutabaga! And I know that if need be and 99% of the population is starving for supermarket meat, I'll find mine and enjoy every bite of it.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hunt shroons all the time and am not afraid to cook and eat what I find, I cook and eat ramps and fiddle heads, look for and collect cow slips and enjoy them. Like the taste of just about any wild game I have tried although the porcupine did taste a awful lot like elm that it came out of.

Got to taste dog when in south east Asia and found it tasted every bit as good as chicken pork and beef.
When TSHTF I will make it and am sure that many who turn their noses up at my table fare will be more than happy to set at the table they at one time rolled eyes at.

That will be a problem I thinks. The leaches who contribute nothing.

 Al


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Paquebot said:


> During the Siege of Leningrad, the first animals to disappear were the horses. Next were the dogs followed close behind by the cats. Eventually the rats and mice also were gone. All depends upon how hungry a person is.
> 
> Martin


 I think it was Solzhenitsyn who claimed that the best gift he was ever given was given to him by the man who had formerly occupied his cell. As he was leaving, the man gave Solzhenitsyn his rat trap.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

The bad thing about porkies is according to folks I know eat 'em, is they retake on the last tree bark they chowed down on...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Cougar ????

hehe


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I hunt shroons all the time and am not afraid to cook and eat what I find, I cook and eat ramps and fiddle heads, look for and collect cow slips and enjoy them. Like the taste of just about any wild game I have tried although the porcupine did taste a awful lot like elm that it came out of.
> 
> Got to taste dog when in south east Asia and found it tasted every bit as good as chicken pork and beef.
> When TSHTF I will make it and am sure that many who turn their noses up at my table fare will be more than happy to set at the table they at one time rolled eyes at.
> ...


 A couple of ifs. If it was your turn to cook in deer camp and this is what you brought to the table and if you were proud of it and eating it, I would eat it too. I would not make any jokes or left handed comments about it.


----------



## AriesMaverick (Jul 8, 2012)

Those recipes sound delicious! Never ate any type of dog, but I'm game (no pun intended lol) if it keeps things from being wasted.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Shot a yote today with the .22 at about 100 yards. Skinned it out. Alleyyooper, I need your address please. While I skinned it, I could not stop thinking about this thread! As I gagged, and my eyes welled up, and my kids puked over in the corner of the barn from the smell, :yuck: I knew what I had to do. I need that address.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Ahemmmm...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

No worries Arcticow. She is quartered and cut and wrapped and trimmed. 

Here is the breakdown. 

22 lbs dressed weight. 

Your half is therefore 11 lbs.

I have t bones, sirloins and a couple round steaks

A small round roast, two sirloin tips, backstrap, a tenderloin, a rack of ribs, and a pack of 5 yote chops

2 lbs of ground. Do you prefer this pure yote, or would you like some pork mixed in? It was indeed a lean animal, having been burning all its marbling and backfat while trying to stay warm this winter, so it may be best to add 1/3 pork to fluff it up a bit, get the juices flowing if you will...

I only charge 17 bucks a lb, plus shipping, which I feel is a low price for such a stellar and sought after, tender, juicy and oh so delicious fare. WalMart is a bit cheaper at 16 per lb, but their yotes are from questionable sources, ( think China, and may contain gm material, lead, nuclear waste, or 2-4D). The one I shot today, was standing at my bin eating my hard red spring wheat, and eyeing up my ewe lambs. 

A couple quick questions: Do you want the tongue, intestines for casings, heart, kidneys, or other giblets? How about the paws? Yote paw soup is to die for. I will throw them in for free, what the heck?

If you respond within the next 5 minutes, I will DOUBLE your offer. Two coyote halves for the same low price. But WAIT, there is more!!!! Reply within three minutes, and I will throw the miushroomed 44 grain .22 long rifle bullet in, and the drained blood, scraped up off the barn floor, absolutely free!!!! ( yote is said to make the BEST blood sausage). And you can have the eyeballs. When they popped through the pelt as I skinned them out, I freaked out at the appearance. I do not wish that on anyone. Put them in a ring, on a pendant, I don't care, but get them out of my sight!!!

Don't wait, reply now!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now why would I want to pay 17 cents a pound even for a coyote that you claimed stunk so bad you about gaged and your kid did gag.

The ones we keep are young ones per our inspections, Pelts are healthy and do not stink when being skinned out.
Sounds like yours are rolling in sheep sh__.



 Al


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

In southeast Asia dog is traditionally made into soup for the sick. Much like chicken soup is our go to cure here. When I was in Thailand I got real sick and my good friend Oy brought me some soup. I ate it up quick. It was so delicious. Then Oy told me what was in it. She thought it was hilarious. Odd sense of humor that one.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

You forgot the most important step in those recipes, and that is to remove the coyote meat and throw it in the garbage can and eat the other stuff instead!!! LOLOL :clap:

I don't't know this to be true but I have been told that they can carry a heavy load of parasites, that kind of makes sense to me as they are never wormed, ect...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The gag reflex is primarily mental. Although I've never skinned a dog or coyote, the smell of fox wasn't exactly one which I enjoyed. At same time, love to eat chicken but the smell of their fresh guts will gag me every time. No idea why as I grew up on home-grown chickens and loved every bite. No problem to kill them but someone else must turn them into meat. 

Martin


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

I thought it was chayote at first.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

farmerDale said:


> I'll be eating moose, elk, deer, bear, walleye, burbot, grouse, pike, pheasant, ducks, geese, horse, sheep, cows, pigs, chickens, *porcupines*, perch, whitefish, and so on up here in near seclusion. You can have yer coyotes whilst the hordes fight over skunks and possum.
> 
> eep:



Please videotape the next time you skin one of these. They are only in far west Texas and I've never seen one skinned.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> Please videotape the next time you skin one of these. They are only in far west Texas and I've never seen one skinned.


LOTS of youtube videos. I am not good enough at it to "show off"! lol. I am actually quite good at it, I am just a precision freak when it comes to critter care, so I go slower than most. Same for fish filleting, moose dressing, etc. 

You would be asleep after the first slice of the knife... :teehee:

You skin a coyote "cased". That is you remove it inside out like a tube sock, not open like a beef or large game. That is why when the eye area gets cut out, it always gives me a start, and I have done this my whole life, I can't seem to get used to it.. lol.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I believe that Andrew is asking about the porcupine. I, too, would be curious as to how to get the meat out of those pincushions.

Martin


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I was referring to the quill pig, but that's ok. i've skinned a few yotes in my day. not a moose, yet!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Turn porkies on their backs, no quills on the belly. Start there. Roll the skin away from you and leave the quills laying flat. Slow and careful. They are very fatty, a good thing in the North Country winters...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> I was referring to the quill pig, but that's ok. i've skinned a few yotes in my day. not a moose, yet!


HAHA! Sorry bout that, I never noticed the *Bold*. I was wondering what Martin was talking about there. Yeah for a porky just flip them over on their back as arcticow said. 

Which is an easier job to do than it sounds. Imagine being a male porcupine, waiting all year to get some loving, and then she comes along and says, "c'mere big boy. Now that would be tough. :spinsmiley:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Dale, my check is in the mail for that package deal on the coyote, would like a little bear fat mixed with the burger and sausage, please, otherwise it cooks up so dry! Please don't ship til the check clears the bank...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup we rolled the hide off old porky. Hung it over a walnut tree branch near the house. Birds pecked at it all winter to the point it was gone in the spring.


 Al


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to stop thinking it was like eating my dog. :gromit:


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

i can't believe you all are still talking about eating a coyote.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

We moved on to porcupines...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I left porkie pine for coyote, much better and doesn't taste of elm tree.

 Al


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

There is that taste issue, meat shouldn't taste like tree bark...


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

The natives didn't touch porcupines unless absolutely necessary. They were considered emergency survival food since they were so easy to take, and unless they absolutely had to, no one was allowed to eat them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That isn't the case in our northern states. Here they used the quills for all kinds of stuff including decorations.

 Al


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> That isn't the case in our northern states. Here they used the quills for all kinds of stuff including decorations.
> 
> Al


Yes, I've read about that, too--the quills, being hollow, were cut into small segments, colored, and used as beading on moccasins and deerskin clothing. That's a fact, because there are still items preserved with the quills on them.

So I don't know how the other fit into that----whether it was local, or they only killed a few, or the "emergency food" that I've read about in several places was some sort of myth. Yet it does seem logical, so maybe it was that it was locally strict yet some in other places used them, just not as any sort of primary food source.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

A steady diet of porkies is unlikely. Way too fatty, mostly loners, and no way to tell when or where to find the next one... Muskrat or beaver, or even red squirrel or voles, are better steady finds...


----------

